# How much weight should I add to my rear end, and where should I put it?



## 90pioneer

My first time plowing this year. I'm using a 97 F250HD, extended cab long bed with a 460. I just bought a Boss Power V plow that weights about 900lbs.

How much weight should I put in the bed, and where should it be placed?


----------



## BossPlow2010

You don't need any. If you'd like put 500 lbs near the tailgate and that'll help a little.
But you don't need ballast!


----------



## 7_below

I always put about 8 gravel bags right over the rear axle. Each bag is 75#. Make sure there sucure or they'll slide to the front of the bed.


----------



## 2COR517

A good rule of thumb is ballast weight should equal plow weight. Get it as far back as possible, right up to the tailgate. Secure it so if you are in an accident the weight doesn't come through the back window.


----------



## RLM

As far back to the rear as possible, every bit helps, as was said secure it, or it will work it's way forward.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

How much weight should I add to my rear end, and where should I put it? 
That's something you will never hear the wife say. haha


----------



## 90pioneer

The truck actually has airbags in the rear. If I put 8 or 900 pounds of sand back there should I leave the airbags deflated?


----------



## REAPER

If the truck has slots in the bed then get a 2x10 and install in last slots near tail gate. Then go and get 6 or 7 of those bags/tubes of sand that weigh 70/75lbs. Put behind the 2x10 near tailgate. 

The weight will help with traction and counter weight for front. If you get stuck you also have sand to help you get out. Leave air bags at or around 50psi.


----------



## ChickenKing

I go to Home Depot and grab 8 or 10 of the 60lb bags of sand and throw them above the rear axle. After the season is over I return them.....


----------



## 2COR517

ChickenKing;1335057 said:


> I go to Home Depot and grab 8 or 10 of the 60lb bags of sand and throw them above the rear axle. *After the season is over I return them*.....


I really hope you're kidding.


----------



## ChickenKing

Of course I am.....


----------



## Banksy

BossPlow2010;1333574 said:


> You don't need any. If you'd like put 500 lbs near the tailgate and that'll help a little.
> But you don't need ballast!




The difference between ballast and no ballast is huge. Your front end will thank you for 700#'s against the tailgate.


----------



## dfd9

2COR517;1333606 said:


> A good rule of thumb is ballast weight should equal plow weight. Get it as far back as possible, right up to the tailgate. Secure it so if you are in an accident the weight doesn't come through the back window.


Wouldn't that be counterweight?



DodgeBlizzard;1333819 said:


> How much weight should I add to my rear end, and where should I put it?
> That's something you will never hear the wife say. haha


I'm surprised it took someone so long to make a comment like this.


----------



## ChickenKing

Boss website recommends you add 475 lbs. of ballast in the rear. Do it and you will be happy you did. 

It's on the Boss website "Plow Selector", I assumed you had a 8'2" Power-V blade.


----------



## superdog1

What if you are running a 1 ton dually dump truck? Logic says the steel dump bed weighs more than the plow, but then again, the truck was designed for that bed to be there, just like a pickup was designed to have it's bed back there. I would say that the dump needs ballast too?


----------



## JCByrd24

Calling it ballast or counterweight, the idea is the same, weight behind the rear axle takes weight off the front axle and places it back on the rear. The benefits are obvious, rear axle can handle more weight, lots of expensive wear items in the front, more traction in the rear. Also, the plow manufactures do you the service of how much ballast you need to not exceed your front AWR. 

Now, it should be obvious why a 1 ton with a dumb body is different than a pickup with a bed. First, different FAWR, second, plow makes much less impact on rear traction with all the weight of a dump bed.

Trucks (not ones with dump bodies) are already some of the worst handling vehicles in the snow due to bad weight distribution, add a plow without ballast and they are down right dangerous. If you don't think so, drive around in 2wd on snowy roads and see how much your spinning tires. Now imagine you slam on the brakes and have not rear traction, rear end is passing the front in a hurry.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

I'm tired of putting sandbags in the back. My new counterweight (ballast) will be known as the Ebling backplow. Yeah buddy.


----------



## 2COR517

DodgeBlizzard;1337385 said:


> I'm tired of putting sandbags in the back. My new counterweight (ballast) will be known as the Ebling backplow. Yeah buddy.


When you drop the Ebling, all the weight is off the truck. And that's when you'll need the weight the most.


----------



## dfd9

DodgeBlizzard;1337385 said:


> I'm tired of putting sandbags in the back. My new counterweight (ballast) will be known as the Ebling backplow. Yeah buddy.


Very intelligent plower right here.



2COR517;1337547 said:


> When you drop the Ebling, all the weight is off the truck. And that's when you'll need the weight the most.


Do you mean drop as in for plowing? Or drop as in removing the plow off the truck?

If you mean the first, you are wrong.

It isn't like pull plows are new on the market. If the above statement was true, then pull plows wouldn't have stayed in production for over 50 years.


----------



## superdog1

dfd9;1337605 said:


> Do you mean drop as in for plowing? Or drop as in removing the plow off the truck?
> 
> If you mean the first, you are wrong.
> 
> .


I'm not sure I follow you? When that back plow is dropped to the ground, the ground itself is then supporting the weight of the plow and it becomes another thing that has to be moved by the vehicle and the same amount of weight is then over the back axles as if the plow was not there? Maybe I am missing something?


----------



## loc

I buy about 10 bags of course water softner salt. If I need to throw out a little salt by hand I can do that and when I am done I can put it in the water softner. For those of you who use a water softner in your home.


----------



## Big Ford

What about a steel plate.


----------



## Banksy

Big Ford;1339854 said:


> What about a steel plate.


Make sure it's secured down. You don't want that coming through the back window or flying out in a collision. I use 14, 50# sand bags from Lowes against the tail gate wrapped in a tarp. Then I put two ratchet straps across it using the tie downs in the back corner. That keeps them against the gate.


----------



## kevlars

I will be using some cast iron suitcase tractor weights this year. The kind that hang on the front of a farm tractor. They will be against the tailgate. I figure with them being flat, the snowblower and bags of salt can still sit on top of them.

kevlars


----------



## Red02F250

I find that a v-box spreader adds plenty of weight to the back of the truck. Add salt/sand and a little air to the airbags and you're good to go.


----------



## danielboone

I was planning to put in 10-12 cinder blocks filled with cement positioned against the tailgate. Actually I have already started this process. Once you fill the holes with cement they weigh about 70lbs each. I always hated having those sandbags because they will eventually start to tear open or deteriorate from UV. My only concern is that they could be lethal if you were in bad accident. I was going to build a perfectly sized 2x6 or 2x8 frame with 2 support pieces running up to the front of the bed to hold them tight. Seem like a decent idea to you pros out there?


----------



## Red02F250

Boone,
I've seen similar setups before and they seem to work pretty well. Many people use a similar "box" at the front of their bed with a v-box spreader to keep it from sliding forward as an added measure to chains or straps. The bracing would help to keep the blocks from sliding forward, but if the rear end comes up at all in a collision, the possibility of the blocks dislodging and becoming airborne is increased. Anything you put in the bed of your truck has the capability of becoming a danger in a collission though, but it seems to me like your idea is minimizing the risk as much as possible.


----------



## DuraBird02

Laying a tarp down first with ratchet straps under it, sitting the bags of sand/salt on it, and then wrapping the tarp over the bags and tightening the straps keeps it all secured together and weather proof.


----------



## cvwhr

Get you some 5 gal. buckets w/ lids filled with sand or concrete each holds about 90lbs. figure up weight needed and multiply use a truck tool box to hold in place works perfect and you have a place for your gear


----------



## superdog1

What does the average pickup truck weigh? I need to figure out if I need weight in the back of my 1 ton dually dump truck? The empty weight is 6500 pds, which I am sure is more than any pickup, but I have a 9ft Western Pro plow on the front and it weighs about 840 pds. so I would think I need at least that much in the rear?


----------



## racer47

i always have skid salt and tailgate spreader on my truck we salt everything we do went throught 24 skids last year.... i think i need to go with bulk salt


----------



## kevlars

superdog1;1349826 said:


> What does the average pickup truck weigh? I need to figure out if I need weight in the back of my 1 ton dually dump truck? The empty weight is 6500 pds, which I am sure is more than any pickup, but I have a 9ft Western Pro plow on the front and it weighs about 840 pds. so I would think I need at least that much in the rear?


My Ram 2500 Cummins is 7800 pounds empty. And it plows better with some weight in the back. Takes some weight from the plow off the front axle, and gets better traction, as well.

kevlars


----------



## theholycow

cvwhr;1349740 said:


> Get you some 5 gal. buckets w/ lids filled with sand or concrete each holds about 90lbs.


Are you sure about that? If so, I'm stronger than I thought. wesport


----------



## DuraBird02

superdog1;1349826 said:


> What does the average pickup truck weigh? I need to figure out if I need weight in the back of my 1 ton dually dump truck? The empty weight is 6500 pds, which I am sure is more than any pickup, but I have a 9ft Western Pro plow on the front and it weighs about 840 pds. so I would think I need at least that much in the rear?


I have an 02 Duramax, and the truck weighs around 6700-6800 empty.


----------



## mnglocker

I set up my ballast weight for easy in easy out last year. I built a pallet with 12" tall sides and it has about 1000lbs of sand bags in it. I've got a brace in the front of the box to keep the box/pallet from sliding forward and I take it in and out with the forks on my bobcat.


----------



## superdog1

I should have said "My dump weighs 7500 pds". I just looked at the tare weight on the sheet. Duh! anyways, you guys with diesels obviously have a lot heavier truck than guys with gas motors unless they have a big block (Chevy& GMC have small block and big block engines). In any case, I am putting at _least_ 1000pds in the back of my dump. I may as well use bags of salt, as I am going to need them anyhow?


----------



## nekos

Use sand, rocks or salt for ballast. You don't want anything solid like steel or concrete. If you get into an accident sand wont be able to punch threw the back of your cab. 

Also, people go overboard with the ballast. Throw 400 - 500# behind the rear wheels and you have more then enough. Any more and you are just wasting gas.


----------



## JCByrd24

nekos;1352281 said:


> Also, people go overboard with the ballast. Throw 400 - 500# behind the rear wheels and you have more then enough. Any more and you are just wasting gas.


I disagree here. Unless you're in a tiny truck like an old tacoma or ranger, 400-500 is the starting point, not more than enough. And more gives you significantly better traction and less stress of your front end, while realistically probably not using much more gas. 400 to 500 is about equal to a couple of buddies on the tailgate, not very significant. On a large truck 1000lb is a significant help, not to mention the ride will be better.

Remember, bigger trucks = bigger plows, so ballast should go up accordingly.


----------



## 2COR517

nekos;1352281 said:


> Use sand, rocks or salt for ballast. You don't want anything solid like steel or concrete. If you get into an accident sand wont be able to punch threw the back of your cab.
> 
> Also, people go overboard with the ballast. Throw 400 - 500# behind the rear wheels and you have more then enough. Any more and you are just wasting gas.


I also disagree...


----------



## superdog1

Wow, there is so much conflicting information here? After reading all of this, I have decided that the only way to really see what works is to try different weights out and see which one works the best. I tend to agree that if my plow and mounting bracket weighs 1000 pds, then I should at least have 1000pds on the back to even it out. It seems to be simple physics?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i have snowblowers and gas cans that i use along with some ramps seems to work out fine


----------



## theholycow

superdog1;1353453 said:


> Wow, there is so much conflicting information here? After reading all of this, I have decided that the only way to really see what works is to try different weights out and see which one works the best. I tend to agree that if my plow and mounting bracket weighs 1000 pds, then I should at least have 1000pds on the back to even it out. It seems to be simple physics?


That's the nice thing about ballast...you can experiment without blowing your budget or your schedule, until you find what works best for you.


----------



## jsyl7

ChickenKing;1335057 said:


> I go to Home Depot and grab 8 or 10 of the 60lb bags of sand and throw them above the rear axle. After the season is over I return them.....


thats the greatest thing ive ever heard


----------



## Milwaukee

superdog1;1337947 said:


> I'm not sure I follow you? When that back plow is dropped to the ground, the ground itself is then supporting the weight of the plow and it becomes another thing that has to be moved by the vehicle and the same amount of weight is then over the back axles as if the plow was not there? Maybe I am missing something?


He say that plow on back weight about 600 pound. When you drop plow down your rear end go up then no traction on rear axle. Where TRACTION COME FROM? front axle. And you going STRESS front axle.

My opinion I use HEAVY STEEL block. They weight about 1500 pound. 5 min remove and install. They hitch to 5 wheel hitch.


----------



## 2COR517

superdog1;1353453 said:


> Wow, there is so much conflicting information here? After reading all of this, I have decided that the only way to really see what works is to try different weights out and see which one works the best. I tend to agree that if my plow and mounting bracket weighs 1000 pds, then I should at least have 1000pds on the back to even it out. It seems to be simple physics?


This is my first post in this thread \/ \/ \/ \/



2COR517;1333606 said:


> A good rule of thumb is *ballast weight should equal plow weight*. Get it as far back as possible, right up to the tailgate. Secure it so if you are in an accident the weight doesn't come through the back window.


----------



## jccntry

Hi Guys,
Quick question for the group. I have a 96 Chevy Z71 Silverado. Just installed a new, 7.5 ft SnowDogg MD75. Also got a Boss TGS 1100 Salt Spreader. My question is, if I buy salt, a ton at a time and put it in the back of the truck to load the Boss with, What is the best way to handle Ballast? Do I add bags of salt equalling the difference in weight between the plow and spreader to the back end, or let the rock salt cover the difference and be light in the rear end when I get low on rock salt?

This is my first year with a plow. Have a lawn/landscape company and have always subbed out the snow removal. Sub is raising prices again and I have been working on getting into the business anyway, figured this was as good a time as any. 
Any and ALL snow plowing/salt spreading advice you can send my way would be apprieciated. Have been reading all the forum topics and this one got me thinking.. Thanks already to the ones who have patiently offered good advice. Some of the humor has been pretty good too.

jccntry
Southern Indiana


----------



## 2COR517

Your half ton is not going to be very happy carrying a ton of salt.


----------



## Matson Snow

Timbren's....Air Bags.....Crank-up the Rear T-bars....Some More Leafs.....Should be Good to Go.....Might even get a Ton and a Half if you do all of the Above......Thumbs Up


----------



## mnglocker

Matson Snow;1356034 said:


> Timbren's....Air Bags.....Crank-up the Rear T-bars....Some More Leafs.....Should be Good to Go.....Might even get a Ton and a Half if you do all of the Above......Thumbs Up


Springs don't make a 3/4 or 1 ton truck alone. A full floating rear axle and bigger brakes are the other part of the equation. I'm not sure about the Older C/K Chevrolets, but the newer ones, dodges and fords all have heavier frames too.


----------

